# Rosyth Ferry



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 18, 2008)

Great news for Scottish members today

Norfolk Lines are going to start up a replacement Ferry service in spring 2009

Save a long drive down south.

Has anyone been over on the Superfast from Rosyth

weez


----------



## WillH (Sep 21, 2008)

Couldn't afford it, far, far too expensive. I don't believe that Norfolk Line can be much cheaper either. Though we have used their Dunkirk service before.

For ferries to be economic and effective they must use the shortest crossing and 17 hours to the continent is just not on. The government subsidy has run out for Superfast.

WillH


----------



## Belgian (Sep 21, 2008)

*To Zeebrugge ???*



Wee-z said:


> Great news for Scottish members today
> 
> Norfolk Lines are going to start up a replacement Ferry service in spring 2009
> 
> ...


So Norfolk Lines will take over the Superfast Line ?
Will it be Rosyth -Zeebrugge again ? 
We Flemish should like to keep our (only) link to Scotland


----------

